# Another Logan 11" QCGB Model 1920



## markmcj (Feb 8, 2018)

Hello All,
New to the forum and hate to ask for help without contributing some first but, I'll throw it out there anyways.

I picked up a basket case 1920 and it does not have any of the QCGB parts.
Would it be possible to get a few pics from owner that already have one setup?
From what I'm seeing I need the following:
QCGB
lead screw
L.S. gear
a couple of gear banjos
L.S. bearing
threading indicator

I could really use some photos of the gear drive setup. That's where most of my questions are.
I downloaded the lathe instructions but it's not the most helpful, the parts list are great but not the best.

Thanks for looking.
I'll try to put up some photos once my motor capacitor come in and its turning over.


----------



## RandyM (Feb 9, 2018)

Welcome to HM Mark. I am not knowledgeable on the 1920 Models so I  am not of much help. But, I did find a thread that is full of pics that may help you out.

https://www.hobby-machinist.com/thr...es-of-logan-1920-1-rebuild.15256/#post-125190

Dwayne hasn't been logged-in since last summer otherwise he'd be a good source for your questions.

Also, there is this thread that you'll need to scan to find what you want. You may get lucky.

https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/show-us-your-logan-lathes.163/

About all I could find on a quick search. Good luck.


----------



## Nogoingback (Feb 9, 2018)

Hi Mark,

First of all, welcome to the forum.

The best source of parts to complete your lathe will be eBay.  I think I remember that all the 10 and 11" lathes used the same gearbox,
but you should verify that.  Scott Logan can tell you what parts can be used from which model lathes.
 You might also PM Woodzi on this forum.  At one time he had a (spare, I think) gearbox and you could check to see if he would be 
willing to sell.  https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/qc-gearbox.63171/ 

And yes, we like pictures.


----------



## markmcj (Feb 9, 2018)

Thanks guys.
I'll pound the search function once I review the links you've provided.
Yes, there are a couple units on ebay right now. I picked up a few of the more rare parts last night and will look to get GB soon. 

I'll be back later.

Thanks!


----------



## markmcj (Feb 9, 2018)

This photo is a huge help. Thanks again.



Along with this diagram that I downloaded from this site too. I just need the rest of the parts.
$350 dollar lathe in now close to $1000.


----------



## RandyM (Feb 9, 2018)

markmcj said:


> This photo is a huge help. Thanks again.
> Along with this diagram that I downloaded from this site too. I just need the rest of the parts.
> *$350 dollar lathe in now close to $1000*.



Welcome to a hobby. You are just getting started. Glad you are finding what you need.


----------



## Silverbullet (Feb 9, 2018)

If you counting money , don't go any farther. If you want to enjoy don't count ,  just do what you can when you have enough to do it. This hobby like others cost money and the more you get into it the more it cost. YUPP I'm broke butt I've got some machines .


----------



## Nogoingback (Feb 9, 2018)

markmcj said:


> $350 dollar lathe in now close to $1000.



Welcome to the hobby!


----------



## markmcj (Feb 9, 2018)

The support is getting me all misty.
I look forward to bringing this machine back to the same condition as the day it left the assembly line and I like the challenge. 
The waiting for parts to arrive sure puts a damper on it though. oh well.

Be back soon.


----------

